# Oliver my cat-dog



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I've been doing some basic training with Oliver. He will give his paw and stand up now without a problem. He is learning "find" in which I hide a treat in my hand and he has to guess which one. He's getting better at it but I need Matt here so we can use 4 hands. ANyway, here is Oliver and his 2 basics. 
(don't mind my appearance!! just woke up and he was so hungry and all over me begging for food I knew it would be a good time to video his tricks.)

http://s300.photobucket.com/albums/... NumberTwo/?action=view&current=8bb818ac.mp4

**proud momma of a rescued cat!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That's great! It proves cats are smart. You just have to figure what they want in order to get them to do what you want.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love Oliver! He's so adorable! What a smart, smart cat!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

That is awesome! I had a cat that used to fetch lol..I'd throw a milk bottle cap and he would bring it back every time..sometimes HE would bring a cap to me so that I would throw it!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys 
It's true, training cats requires recognizing what THEY want to learn and going with that! lol
Oliver would never play fetch, he does take his fetched toys back to the blanket if its on the floor.. And I can't teach him to fetch with treats!! lol
He comes when called only because he think s he's getting something (so I usually pick him up or scratch his cheeks when he comes) And he talks back a lot! haha

Feel free to post videos or pics of your cats doing cute things. Sakura, I saw your cat sitting up tall for a treat, he looks like the cat from Shrek. (not in color or anything- just puts on his sad face) you could share that again!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Awww its always awesome to see cats doing what some call "dog things"
It is a common misconception that cats are not intelligent. Cats are geared more towards survival than dogs. Cats are much better at surviving without people than a dog would... 

Both my cats know sit, but one knows "high five" it's so cute.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

tpocicat said:


> It proves cats are smart.


No proof needed, they are wicked smaht! Oliver is also beautiful, I love classic tabbies.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Laki, I love Oliver's give paw trick. That's so adorable and he knows it so well! I taught my one cat Frankie how to "ask" for his food dish by reaching up and pawing it down to his level. I tried to teach him how to ask for treats like you did with Oliver but it amounted mostly to Frankie clawing my hand. 

Here's my boy Rizdee that Laki mentioned. He pops up like a meerkat any time you walk by with something in your hands, thinking he's going to get a treat. Sometimes he stays sitting like that and won't move out of the way. He's such a pudgy boy now.

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff456/SakuraNeko8/?action=view&current=RizeesTrick.mp4


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

People let cats get away with a lot more. The way I see it, a trained cat or dog is a happy cat/dog. They need something which gives them something to think about. Otherwise, they get destructive. Like, cats who jump on the counters will NEVER stop so you have to find a distraction. When they start to do something bad, get the clicker and start training. 
I know with Ollie and my sister's cat Illusion, when I lived with him, they do bad things for attention. They just want your attention. Just like dogs. 
I love dogs more than cats because I like the friendship you get, Oliver loves me because I feed him. If the door was open he would run. 
lol that's how I see it, anyway. Maybe that's hindering our relationship. I think I give him a happy stimulated home <3

Thanks Sakura! I love classic tabbies too!! I always had striped tabbies growing up, Oliver is my first classic <3<3<3


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aha once when we werent home our pantry was left open and apparently while we were gone, Patrick decided to climb the pantry shelves and drag a bag of beef jerky about 15 feet down the hallway to chew it up. 

NAUGHTY KITTY! Lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Laki, Oliver looks really happy to me. He definitely seems to have more dog in him than cat because the way he looks at you reminds me of the way my grandmother's corgi would stare at me when I was trying to train her to shake. By the way, Oliver caught on way faster than poor Sadie did. She never did pick up any tricks. Of course, being 10 lbs overweight probably contributed. Anyway, Oliver found the right person to be because I think you are right, he is a cat that needs stimulation or he will get bored and destructive.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Beef jerky!! Did he get sick? Also, I love the name Patrick. Patrick and Oliver would make a funny duet. Patrick would destruct the kitchen, while Oliver wreaked havoc everywhere else. 
Thanks Sakura, that's nice  He is very responsive to me. Almost like a little dog. Why I call him my cat-dog. I think he knows I miss having my dog around (not that he would care). I made him "sit" twice today for treats but I don't think he knew what I was doing really. There was no moment that he just sat, it was more a reaction to the position of the treat. 

hahah Sadie, 10 pounds overweight?? She must be a lazy cat! Must be a good cupboard raider?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oliver is awesome !!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I once had a Siamese that would fetch. No one in my family would believe me because of course when anyone else was watching, he wouldn't do it! Finally, one time, my sister just happened to walk by when my cat ran into the hallway and came back with the little piece of leather we used to play catch with. That was a relief, they didn't think I was crazy FINALLY!!! Cats were my first love, I still have several.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw my bf grew up with Siamese cats. One fetched socks!! Maybe it's something to do with the breed? lol 
I always had cats too  This place is too small for 2 cats but it would be nice to introduce another one here sometime, maybe when we move.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sadie was a Welsh corgi, my grandmother's dog. My grandmother's new husband overfed her. -___-


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Laki said:


> Beef jerky!! Did he get sick? Also, I love the name Patrick. Patrick and Oliver would make a funny duet. Patrick would destruct the kitchen, while Oliver wreaked havoc everywhere else.
> Thanks Sakura, that's nice  He is very responsive to me. Almost like a little dog. Why I call him my cat-dog. I think he knows I miss having my dog around (not that he would care). I made him "sit" twice today for treats but I don't think he knew what I was doing really. There was no moment that he just sat, it was more a reaction to the position of the treat.
> 
> hahah Sadie, 10 pounds overweight?? She must be a lazy cat! Must be a good cupboard raider?


Thanks! I got him 4 years ago, I was 11 at the time and loved spongebob. I thought its be weird to name a cat spongebob so I decided on Patrick 
He didn't eat any of it, but Chewed the crap out of the bag xD

Once he ate a LONG ribbon because my sister left out a balloon. I could hardly sleep until I found it in the litter box (sorry TMI) lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

haha, I have a bunny- I'm a poop extrardanaire! I used to also watch my dog's poop a lot because he literally ate his toys when he got new ones (Would eat the ears, paws and any wing-decoration if we didn't stop him) he also loved eating the threads off his rope bones. I'm going to go even further, sometimes he would need "assistance" in passing these strings and objects. We were kids, but looking back, thank god he never got a real blockage!! Bc mom and dad wouldn't have paid for a vet. 
So Patrick just opened the bag and ruined it from consumption from everybody!??! haha Maybe he sensed it was poisoned or a bad batch and saved you all?? 
Oh Sadie was a dog (*bad reading skills) Welsh corgis are cute but I can see weight hindering a lot for them since they're already rotund and short legged. :/


----------

